# Filtering out a little light



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My light has caused algae to grow in my planted 6.6 gallon planted aquarium. I put a sheet of blue craft mesh over the light to dim it a little. Is this good or no?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

How long are your lights on each day? I had algea problems so I lessened my lights over time by an hour each time to see what made the difference. If I have the lights on for 8-9 hrs each day I have little to no algae problems.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have them on for around 8.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

sometimes it is light intensity more so then duration that can contribute to algae. often light is not to blame for the algae in a planted tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought some tetra algae control for the algae


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

if your doing plants that also going to lock up phosphates that the plants use. chems only complicate things in my experience.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

alot of chemicals that kills algae will also kill plants XD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

-_- Then I will live with the algae until I can buy a mystery snail or two.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

can you ID your algae?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A little bit of diatom, and the regular slimy stuff that coats everything


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

a cleaning crew for algae isn't the best method as often if the problem is bad enough to be a nuisance most cleaning crews cannot keep up or you will need a tank FULL of them.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

diatom? leave it alone XD it will go away by itself in time. 
is the slimy stuff bright green?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes it is bright green


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oooh you probably have blue green algae then  nothing eats that anyway.

do you have very little flow in your tank? BGA is a bacteria that loves stagnant water


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

commenting to keep a tab on this because i have the same problem with algae... that dang green stuff keep coming back and is all over my filters now...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have my filter in low. Will an airstone help too?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

can you direct flow over the Bga? I knoe the filter for the 6.6 is orientated wierdly. lol
try dosing 1ml of H2O2 directly into the filter. (do this first thing when the lights come on)
increase to 2 mls the next day
3mls the third day...
until u get to 6 mls. 
let me know how this goes >.<
if you see your cories react badly to this(this usually doesnt affect fish at all) 
stop the treatment


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have the cories in my 6.6 gallon. I will try the peroxide, how much is 1ML? is that like a few drops or something?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

you can find eyedroppers at a pharmacy or online even that have the amounts measured on them


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh. what do you have in there?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a betta and the plants you gave me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

how are the plants doing? are there any bga on the plants? how much bga can u manually remove? usually you can start a siphon with an airline and guide it with one hand to suck up bga as you manually rub it off with your other hand.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The plants are doing awesome. There is some BGA on the subwassertang(SP) and the peacock moss. Hm...I have a small airline tube I can use to siphon it


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hmmm... the susswassertang and the peacockmoss is a little tricky. I forgot u had the susswassertang in there...can u move them to a place where there is high flow? 

if you do get a syringe, 
here's a solution for your next water change...
take out the betta
take 6mls of H2O2 and inject a bit directly onto the BGA...make sure the light is on without the mesh...
dont dose more than 6mls!
make sure u have lights on the tank~
you should see the bga bubbling.
After 10 mins turn the filter on full blast and do your regular water change. let me know how this goes.

dont apply H2O2 to the susswassertang as that will melt it. lol


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going to use gentle water on both the peacock moss and susswassertang. My sister works at a pharmacy so she is getting me an oral syringe to use it on the BGA. It's also on the micro sword, can I use the peroxide on them? Or will it kill them?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can peroxide the microsword ^_^
it's 6 mls in total~ dont dose more than that~
and manually remove as much as possible first


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Seriously, I would've never thought of peroxide as a killer of BGA


----------

